# for bigmikey36



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

here is your chick it is the small one


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

Woah! They look funky!

BTW, not sure if it is like this on your computer, but on mine the picture isn't working on the site, but when you click for a larger view it works.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

omg he/she is soooo beautiful!!! YAY i get a new birdie!!! What mutation do you think he/she will be?? What are the parents?? ty for selling it to Mike....He/she will have a wonderful home with us and will be very loved!!!!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

the last clutch was all pied this time miracle is turning out to be common grey parent are male pied
female cinnamon pearl
am going to send bigmikey36 a couple pics today chick is standing and eyes are starting to open


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Adorable 

For that set (male pied, Female Cinnamon Pearl) if they're not split to any thing this is the outcome their chicks will be 


Mother:Cinnamon Pearl
Fatheried

male offspring:
100% Grey Split To Pied {X2: Cinnamon Pearl}

female offspring:
100% Grey Split To Pied


I was bored  and needed new mutations to play with


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

i disagree with the calculators how can a pied and cinnamon pearl have a all grey babies....that i don't think is possible, especially after the last clutch was all pieds the calculator says my lutino and pied will give 10o% grey babies too....don't believe it
mikey


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

the last clutch was all pieds this time so far miracle looks grey


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

will be interesting to see what he/she is....will be waiting with bated breath lol....I kinda would like a grey but a pied of course would be beautiful....hey what can I say...whatever he/she is will be beautiful!!!!!


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

if last clutch was all pied means mom is split pied also...

so babies can be

grey split pied
pied

and also males can be split for cinnamon and pearl... but girls will just be either grey or pied...

male babies if paired up with any mutation then can produce pearl and cinnamon girls...

so the calculator is right... just missed the pied split of mom...


for a lutino and a pied you´ll get
if dad is the lutino

lutino girls
grey boys split pied

but if mom is the lutino
grey girls split pied
grey boys split pied AND lutino (whih later can produce lutino girls)


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

uh oh im doing this face again  lol...no not really....but kinda hard to see how the grey comes in....is it because the grey is the natural mutation?


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i would think so

just to let you all no the little one is starting to get a dark spot ontop of the head where the pin feathers are going to start growing


----------

